# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  फलित ज्योतिष और पाखण्ड !!

## amar2007

मैं यहाँ पर कलित ज्योतिष की बात नहीं करूंगा क्योंकि वो वैज्ञानिक भी है  और प्रमाणिक भी . परन्तु कुछ लोग ज्योतिष के नाम पर लोगों को मूर्ख बनाकर अपना  उल्लू सीधा कर रहे हैं जिन्हें फलित ज्योतिषाचार्य कहा जाता है . 
फलित ज्योतिषाचार्य लोगों को बेवकूफ़ बनाते रहे हैं और इसे एक कला कहते हैं . यहाँ एक का उदाहरण देता हूँ :
आशु भाई गुरु जी 
ये महाशय ज्योतिष के द्वारा लोगों की समस्याओं को दूर करने का दावा करते  हैं .ये कुंडली और हथेली पढ़कर लोगों के भविष्य बताने का दावा करते हैं. ये  यन्त्र भी बेचते हैं और कहते हैं की इसे घर मैं रखकर आप सभी बुरी चीज़ों से  छुटकारा पा  जायेंगे . 


अभी हुआ क्या की उनके स्थान से  ५० लाख  रूपये चोरी हो गए . दूसरों का भविष्य बताने वाले तथाकथित गुरु जी खुद के  पैसे चोरी होने के बारे  में अनुमान भी  नहीं लगा  पाए जो उन्होंने लोगों  को बेवकूफ बनाकर इकट्ठे किये थे . सबूत यहाँ पर है :
http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...0l-office-door

पाठकगन ऐसे धूर्तों और फर्जी गुरुओं से बचकर रहें.

दूसरा उदाहरण है बाबुराव पटेल का जो प्रसिद्द अंग्रेजी  मासिक 'मदर इंडिया '  के सम्पादक थे . बाबुराव प्रख्यात हिंदूवादी और हिन्दू महासभा के सदस्य थे  . एक बार वो भोपाल से लोकसभा के सदस्य भी बने जनसंघ के टिकट पर . एक  प्रख्यात पत्रकार और फिल्म समालोचक के साथ वो प्रसिद्द फलित ज्योतिषाचार्य  भी थे . उन्होंने अपने एक लेख में ये भाविस्यवानी की कि संजय गांन्धी आने  वाले समय में बहुत ही ताकतवर बन जायेंगे और प्रधानमत्री की कुर्शी पर  बैठेगे  . पर संजय गांधी की एक हवाई दुर्घटना में मौत हो गयी और इस खबर को  पढ़कर बाबुराव का  उस  फलित ज्योतिष के प्रति अज्ञान दूर हो गया जिसका  उन्हें ५० वर्षों का अनुभव था . अपने जीवन के अंतिम वर्षों में उन्होंने  फलित ज्योतिष को कपोल कल्पना कहकर उसका परित्याग कर दिया .

----------


## amar2007

यहाँ देखते हैं की कैसे मंदिरों के नाम पर लोगों को बेवकूफ बनाया जाता है विज्ञान को चमत्कार बताकर :

----------


## amar2007

एक तांत्रिक की धुनाई

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> एक तांत्रिक की धुनाई




sab jaante huye bhee inke fer me padte hai. abhee bhee forum men bhee tamam sutra hain jo mantro, yantro tatha anya paryogon dwaara sabhee samasyaaon ka samadhan karne ka daawa karte hain

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई दुनिया सब सच तो नहीं होता ना

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> भाई दुनिया सब सच तो नहीं होता ना


yahee to log manna nahee  chahte .....

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मैं यहाँ पर कलित ज्योतिष की बात नहीं करूंगा क्योंकि वो वैज्ञानिक भी है  और प्रमाणिक भी . परन्तु कुछ लोग ज्योतिष के नाम पर लोगों को मूर्ख बनाकर अपना  उल्लू सीधा कर रहे हैं जिन्हें फलित ज्योतिषाचार्य कहा जाता है . 
> फलित ज्योतिषाचार्य लोगों को बेवकूफ़ बनाते रहे हैं और इसे एक कला कहते हैं . यहाँ एक का उदाहरण देता हूँ :
> आशु भाई गुरु जी 
> ये महाशय ज्योतिष के द्वारा लोगों की समस्याओं को दूर करने का दावा करते  हैं .ये कुंडली और हथेली पढ़कर लोगों के भविष्य बताने का दावा करते हैं. ये  यन्त्र भी बेचते हैं और कहते हैं की इसे घर मैं रखकर आप सभी बुरी चीज़ों से  छुटकारा पा  जायेंगे . 
> 
> 
> अभी हुआ क्या की उनके स्थान से  ५० लाख  रूपये चोरी हो गए . दूसरों का भविष्य बताने वाले तथाकथित गुरु जी खुद के  पैसे चोरी होने के बारे  में अनुमान भी  नहीं लगा  पाए जो उन्होंने लोगों  को बेवकूफ बनाकर इकट्ठे किये थे . सबूत यहाँ पर है :
> http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...0l-office-door
> 
> ...



हा हा हा हा इनको तो उसी समय पता चल जाना चाहिए था अपनी ज्योतिष विद्या से

----------


## RAM GAUTAM



----------


## RAM GAUTAM

_इनसे मिलिए ये हैं इलाहाबाद के झाड़ू वाले बाबा 
जो भोले बाबा की सखी हैं महिलाओं के भेष में रहते हैं.
इलाज के नाम पर झाड़ू मार मार कर किसी भी बीमारी का इलाज करते है
कृपया ऐसे ढोंगियों से दूर रहें_

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

_इस्वर की शक्ति वाले बाबा जी जनता को बेवकूफ बनाते हुए
क्या इनके पास वास्तव में सुपर नेचुरल पावर है ?????._

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

_आजतक ने किया एक और ढोंगी पाखंडी और व्यभिचारी बाबा को बेनकाब_

----------


## sangita_sharma

आज कल विभिन्न चेनलों पर एक पंडित जी द्वारा एक किताब का विज्ञापन दिया जा रहा हे जिसमे वो लाल किताब के द्वारा आपके बारे में सब कुछ बताते हे भुत भविष्य सब कुछ क्या किसी ने उस किताब को परखा हे क्या उनका कहना सही हे या वो भ्रामक विज्ञापन हे

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> आज कल विभिन्न चेनलों पर एक पंडित जी द्वारा एक किताब का विज्ञापन दिया जा रहा हे जिसमे वो लाल किताब के द्वारा आपके बारे में सब कुछ बताते हे भुत भविष्य सब कुछ क्या किसी ने उस किताब को परखा हे क्या उनका कहना सही हे या वो भ्रामक विज्ञापन हे


मेरी निजी राय में तो लाल किताब और टोने टोटके कुछ नहीं होते. वो किताब जिसकी आप बात कर रही हैं पूरी तरह से भ्रामक है. ये केवल इन परजीवी लोगों द्वारा आम जनता को बेवकूफ बनाकर
उनकी गाढ़ी कामे यानी की खून चूसने का तरीका है. 
आपने और सबने सुना ही होगा 
"कर्म प्रधान विश्व रची राखा" 
जो जस करे सो तस फल चाखा"

बहुत ही जल्द इन भ्रामक विज्ञापनों के लिए सरकार और हम लोगों को आम जनता में जागरूकता के लिए कुछ करना चाहिए.

----------


## Sam_love

सभी एक ही थैली के चट्टे बट्टे हैं  , धर्म के नाम पर जनता को बेवकूफ बना रहे हैं , इन सब को तो पकड़ के जूते से मारना चाहिए .

----------


## jaggajat

*क्या कोई तांत्रिक, ओझा, ओघड, ज्योतिषाचार्य मंत्र पढ़ कर फसल उगा सकता है|  फसल को जरुरत होने पर बारिस करवा सकता है?
यदि नही तो
सारे चमत्कार हाथ की सफाई है|
पाखण्ड है धोकेबाजी के धंधे है| 
इन धोके बाजो के जूते मारो..........*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> सभी एक ही थैली के चट्टे बट्टे हैं  , धर्म के नाम पर जनता को बेवकूफ बना रहे हैं , इन सब को तो पकड़ के जूते से मारना चाहिए .





> *क्या कोई तांत्रिक, ओझा, ओघड, ज्योतिषाचार्य मंत्र पढ़ कर फसल उगा सकता है|  फसल को जरुरत होने पर बारिस करवा सकता है?
> यदि नही तो
> सारे चमत्कार हाथ की सफाई है|
> पाखण्ड है धोकेबाजी के धंधे है| 
> इन धोके बाजो के जूते मारो..........*


*बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया भाई आप लोगों को सूत्र में पधारने और अपने विचार रखने के लिए
हमें इन पाखंडियों से दूर रहने के लिए अपने आस पास के लोगों में जागरूकता पैदा करनी होगी. 
और iski  shuruaat hamen hi karnee hai.*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

*300 करोड़ के जादुई मंदिर में बाबा का खेल, अटक गई सांसें*_पखांजूर  11 माह पूर्व ग्राम पीवी 16 निवासी प्रदीप मंडल के घर स्वयं को बाबा तथा  सिद्ध पुरुष बताने वाला एक व्यक्ति पहुंचा। आस्था के चलते प्रदीप ने उसे घर  में पनाह दे दी। 


बाबा ने स्वयं को अंडमान निकोबार का  निवासी बताया। लोगों का विश्वास हासिल करने बाबा ने झाडफ़ूंक करने के अलावा  तरह-तरह के हथकंडे अपनाए। गांव में एक अस्थाई मंदिर की स्थापना की तथा  लोगों को रुपए बांटे। गांव गांव में होने वाले भजन कीर्तन में भरपूर सहयोग  किया। 


ऐसे ही एक अवसर पर पीवी 28 में महिलाओं को साड़ी  बांटी। इन सब के चलते कथित बाबा कुछ ही दिनों में क्षेत्र में चर्चित हो  गया तथा दिन प्रतिदिन उसकी प्रसिद्धि बढ़ती चली गई। बाबा की पाखंडी महिमा  यहीं नहीं रूकी उसने ग्राम पीवी 36 में 300 करोड़ की लागत से 108 मंदिर का  निर्माण स्वयं के खर्च पर कराने की घोषणा की। 

इसके अलावा तीन किलो  की सोने की नाग देवी की मूर्ति देने की बात कही। मंदिर निर्माण के लिए  गांव की एक पहाड़ी को चुना गया तथा वहां साफ-सफाई भी की गई। मंदिर निर्माण  के लिए भूमिपूजन की तिथि बंगला नववर्ष 14 अप्रैल निर्धारित किया गया।  भूमिपूजन कार्यक्रम के आमंत्रण पत्र भी छपवाए गए तथा उनका जगह-जगह वितरण भी  किया गया। माइक के माध्यम से क्षेत्र में एनाउंसमेंट भी किया गया।  भूमिपूजन कार्यक्रम में भारत के बड़े-बड़े उद्योगपतियों के आने की बात कही  गई।_

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

_इस  दौरान उपस्थित महात्माओं द्वारा प्रेतात्मा, बाधा, कानूनी मामले आदि उलझनों  से मुक्ति दिलाने तथा बीमारियों के अचूक इलाज के लिए लोगो से लाखों रुपए  बाबा ने वसूले। साथ ही कुछ संपन्न लोगों से बाबा ने उधारी भी ली। पीवी 16  में ही पांच लाख रुपए उधारी लेने की बात सामने आई है। 

लाखों रुपए  की वसूली के बाद 28 मार्च से महात्मा क्षेत्र से गायब हो गया है। जिस तरह  बाबा के आने की खबर रातों रात क्षेत्र में फैल गई थी उसी तरह गायब होने की  खबर भी क्षेत्र में तेजी से फैल गई है। बाबा के अचानक गायब होने से  दानदाताओं तथा उधारी देने वालों के होश उड़ गए हैं। सूत्रों के अनुसार कथित  बाबा ने करीब 20 से 25 लाख रुपए की चपत लोगों को लगाई है। घटना के बाद से  बाबा के भक्तों की बोलती बंद है तथा वे उसकी तलाश में जुटे है। 


प्रसिद्ध  होने के बाद बाबा ने उधारी लेना भी प्रारंभ कर दिया था। बाबा की महिमा को  देखते लोग भी उसे उधारी देने में संकोच नहीं किया। धीरे-धीरे बाबा ने अंतिम  समय तक लाखों रुपए की उधारी ले ली थी। बाबा से किसी ने कभी उधारी को लेकर  तकादा तो नहीं किया लेकिन बाबा हमेशा मार्च एकाउंट का बहाना बनाया करते थे।  बाबा ने इस मार्च में जाने से पूर्व कहा था की मार्च एकाउंट खत्म होने के  बाद 2 अप्रैल को वे चेक के माध्यम से पैसे लौटा देंगे। लेकिन बाबा अप्रैल  के पहले ही लोगों को मार्च में अप्रैल फूल बना गए। 


रातो  रात प्रसिद्ध हुए बाबा की फोटो किसी के पास भी नहीं है। बाबा फोटो  खिंचवाने से बिल्कुल परहेज करते थे। किसी कार्यक्रम आदि में कोई श्रद्धालु  बाबा की फोटो लेने अपना कैमरा या मोबाइल फोकस करता तो वे मना कर देते थे।  कुछ कार्यक्रम में श्रद्धालुओं ने चोरी चुपके बाबा की फोटो लेने कोशिश जरूर  की लेकिन वे स्पष्ट फोटो ले नहीं पाए।_

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

मिलिए एक और देश और धर्म के नाम पर कलंक से

----------

